# The only one



## cofeek (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi all, its been a busy week running around the south east repairing and installing jura coffee machines.My question is now i have an espresso machine and grinder and i am making some great coffee at home am i the only one that cant wait for the morning to make and drink my coffee. Im like a kid at christmas 2 weeks in from having the equipment or IS IT JUST ME??


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Definately just you .... I don't imagine there is anyone else like that on a forum frequented by people that spend more on coffee gear than they spend on cars ;-)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep just you...

I don't sit and think "pants it's past 6pm... No more coffee until tomorrow"


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the trick is to develop an evening addiction by forcing yourself to have a couple of double shots at around 8pm for a week then you will be sorted. I find that so many people wont have a coffee after 6pm but every time they go out to a restaurant they have a coffee at the end of the meal....


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah my cutoff is bed time .... Pretty sure for some that doesn't stop them


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Definately just you .... I don't imagine there is anyone else like that on a forum frequented by people that spend more on coffee gear than they spend on cars ;-)


Depends what car you drive


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I just remember this every time the waiter offers coffee after we have finished dinner:


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think the trick is to develop an evening addiction by forcing yourself to have a couple of double shots at around 8pm for a week then you will be sorted. I find that so many people wont have a coffee after 6pm but every time they go out to a restaurant they have a coffee at the end of the meal....


Oh I would gladly drink all day and night. I used to work long late shifts at a service station. Sadly now i have a 4 month old to factor in. She's no fun at 2am when the caffeine hits.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Its just you.

We're all happy with a spoon and a jar of Nescafe Gold Blend

Weirdo


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Its just you.
> 
> We're all happy with a spoon and a jar of Nescafe Gold Blend
> 
> Weirdo


Can someone explain to this Glenn chap what the forum is about please? 

On a side note... Do you eat it straight from the jar with the spoon, like peanut butter?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whatever you do, don't add water!

Just mix with sugar


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Why do you use a spoon? Something else to wash up !









( I type this as I just start sipping a double espresso of this months Rave LSOL)

John


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why indeed. If you get that awesome powdered stuff and some icing sugar, you could snort it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> Depends what car you drive


Says the worst offender of the lot... ;-)


----------



## stevenet_golf (Apr 2, 2016)

When you have access to a sure thing every time, it'd be rude not to. Mad sir...you are not


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Missy said:


> Do you eat it straight from the jar with the spoon, like peanut butter?


I thought that was just me (sun pat not Nescafe obviously). I do sometimes eat the beans when checking for stones and refilling the hopper. Hmm, would coffee beans smashed into peanut butter be a thing I wonder?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Says the worst offender of the lot... ;-)


I suppose he might drive a Lamborghini ? ..... I am planning on swapping my car for a grinder this year


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I thought that was just me (sun pat not Nescafe obviously). I do sometimes eat the beans when checking for stones and refilling the hopper. Hmm, would coffee beans smashed into peanut butter be a thing I wonder?


Like chocolate coated ones? My toddler was munching on one he found probably on the floor somewhere! I always wondered if the chocolate coated ones were roasted differently?


----------



## Tidiman (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a deadline up to 8-9pm for my last doze of caffeine. If I drink coffee after that for sure I will be watching the adults movies all the night. I dont get. Sometime I drink 1-2 coffee in the morning and the caffeine blast is missing. At the other hand when I drink coffee around 6-7pm there was a time that even after 12pm the sleepy is not coming.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Missy said:


> Like chocolate coated ones? My toddler was munching on one he found probably on the floor somewhere! I always wondered if the chocolate coated ones were roasted differently?


Just derailing the thread a little but...

I think traditionally they are darker roasted to match smoky chocolate notes with the chocolate. I tend to prefer medium roast naturals if I'm making them at home, with white chocolate


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

ShortShots said:


> Just derailing the thread a little but...


I reckon any thread that advocates snorting nescafe probably requires derailing.

If only I could eat white chocolate I'd be begging appropriately roasted beans to dip!!


----------

